# Can chis climb stairs?



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

I have some terrifically steep stairs in my appartment, and I was wondering if little Logan will ever be able to climb them, and if he should. The hight of each stair is about the size of a 15cm ruler. I don´t think the trip up would be all that hard, but the return trip might be a little tricky.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Our Ike is rather long legged but he climbs up and down all the time.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi learned to go up the stairs when she was four months I think. She just learned how to go down them yesterday actually, and she is six months now. She never would've attempted going down, but I helped her at first, and now she realizes that she can do it, so she goes down veeeery slowly and carefully. ^_^


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

So it can be done, thats great.

We have the tv room or what ever you call it, on the top floor. The kitchen is on the main floor, where the bathroom and bedroom are located, so I would want Logan to be able to go up and down whenever he wants when he is old enough (and potty trained).



> but I helped her at first, and now she realizes that she can do it, so she goes down veeeery slowly and carefully. ^_^


But do you have steep stairs like me? Mine give me bad nerves going down


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

zoey learned to go up a lot faster than she learned to come down. she can do both now and she is not very big weighs 3 1/2 lbs.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Funny thing is I carried Bella & Poco up & down forever then finally I decide they needed to learn and it took them abut a day to figure it out


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

It totally depends on your chi. I have extremely steep stairs in my basement and Fudge will go up them sometimes but he fell when he was little all the way down them and landed on the concrete. I don't trust him on them anymore so I carry him up and down them. Flower and Belle have no problem with the stairs and Stormy won't even try them lol. She is a little chicken


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

You'd be surprised. That's actually not that steep. I think most stairs are about 15 cm. My baby was climbing the stairs at a pretty young age. I want to say by the time she was 11-12 weeks old? She stumbled a bit at first and and she took little baby steps, but now she just flies up and down. Not to scare you, but my baby rolled down an entire flight of stairs once, but she didn't get hurt or anything. It just toughened her up I think. She loves going up and down the stairs though. She always does this thing where her back right leg is in the air, so she only uses three legs. It's the funniest thing ever. She does it time and time again and I love watching her from behind. If you're trying to teach your baby to climb the stairs, try using treats and just do a few steps at a time. Your baby will be very hesitant most likely to come down once she's gone up, but she spot her and encourage her to come down on her own. Good luck!! =)


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

Charlie was eyeing me a few times from the bottom of the staircase, but he never tried to climb up. Hopefully Logan will have a long happy life with me, and he will be zooming up and down within no time.



> That's actually not that steep. I think most stairs are about 15 cm


I think you might be right. I guess what makes the stairs in my place feel daunting is that they are very narrow, and a normal size foot is much longer than the step. To me it looks like the dimentions are 15 x 15. Very square steps.
I guess since chihuahuas have itibity feet he should be ok. If the hight is no problem then I am sure the length wont be a problem either.


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

its funny hearing that the little ones will go up and down the stairs because peanut can't and hes 6llbs!


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

mine tofu is only 3 1/2 pounds and he can run up the stair very fast. he can climb down too, but just a litte bit slower. He like runnig up the stair a little too much. he peed and pooped up there several time that he's not allow to go up there anymore.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

teddy can go up stairs, but neither can come down


----------



## sarahwithboo (Oct 16, 2005)

Hi 

My Two Males Will Climb The Stairs With No Problem Whatso Ever, And Come Down Again, But My Female Will Go Up But Not Come Down. I Think It Is To Do With Confidence.


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Funny you say that, I taught Lola how to do the stairs 2 weeks ago and last week when we were @ my mom's I was looking for her and found her doing this...


----------



## hnj22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Corky can go up steps but if it is a new staircase he gets timid and I will usually coax him up or carry him.


----------



## MyLittleTroubleMaker (Apr 20, 2006)

Lori: that pic of Lola is just so cute!! She is so tiny compared to the stairs...

Bo: They should eventually learn. I think a lot of chis have a thing for heights...mine was afraid of all stairs when I got him (even his breeder warned us about this). Then I just practiced with him a number of times and now he will very happily come up or down stairs to get to us, and I have some steep stairs too. Hope your baby master this soon!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I JUST taught Dolly to do it today and she was up and down. She does suddenly get frightened of things though...it's so funny. We were walking on a long pier and she was trotting right along on her leash, then looked DOWN...saw the water and started quaking. I carried her the rest of the way. There is a bit of that in the stair-climbing thing, but since she has GOT to be with us at all times, she managed it! It was at my brother's house...I don't have stairs.


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

bambi only climbs my room stairs. It has carpet on it so he has a grip. He tried to go up at my grand'ma's house but fell down when he was at half of the stair case (with is pretty high :|) So I don't allow him to. I know he could do it with a bit of practice but it's just dangerous with the simment and stuff.

Your chi will do it. Might take time but he'll be able. Unless he's scared


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

peanut fell down the stairs once- maybe thats why he wont do it!
if their is steps outside he will go up and down them just not stairs in the house.


----------

